# Drywall hanging in manufactured homes



## intersound2005 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi all, here in northern mi there is quite a few manufactured homes including the older double wide homes from the 80's & 90's. Ive re-drywalled several, which, quite frankly are a pain in the butt. 7' walls, odd length rooms... 
Ive priced doing a couple more of them, however, how do you contend with the dumb electrical recepticals? Theyre a wing / flange style outlet & box all in one. Removing all the old drywall leaves the wiring all drooped all over the place then try to replace the outlets when rehanging new board. Cant use a spiral saw around em, plus they end up in the joints making taping & mudding a real pain.
Is there a easy way to do this without having an electrician do a whole house upgrade to standard boxes?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

And that's why I don't do trailers ! You can give them a fancy name like ..Modular ...but it's still a trailer!!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Cut the hole small enough to bring the recept. out from behind so the clips will hold .


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Shut the power off, cut wire, install new 13¢ box. Hang and finish board, install new 30¢ receptacle


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

This is a manufactured home or trailer


----------



## intersound2005 (Jan 1, 2014)

Ive done that blacktop as you suggested with cutting a hole & turnin the plug sideways, & reinstalling it. It means cutting it by hand & the plug is just waiting to get all slopped shut with mud cause theyre in the seams

I also done that jls with the new boxes & plugs. If you do those throughout the whole house itl take a quite a bit more time & money. While this is probably the best solution, I tried to explain this to the last owner of a modular I bid that there is going to be a good deal of electrical work to contend with. He kept trying to assure me there wasnt any need to mess the existing electrical...
Lately, ive been adding 20% to the top of my bid for double wide bids just because. Theres all kind of foolishness & dumb stuff that takes extra time in these homes that sucks my profit away from me. The old drywall is wallpaper faced 5/16" crap, the new of course is 1/2", which means around every window & door the trim is no longer going to touch the extension jambs. I then expain to the HO that this will need to be addressed, which will be added in the price. Ive yet to hear back from him.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

We just did a couple bathrooms and a bedroom in a double wide. It took 7 weeks. Should have been 4, but after re doing all the plumbing, electrical, re framing walls with straight wood. Replacing the partial board sub floor with advantech.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> This is a manufactured home or trailer


Yep, looks like one too. Definitely one of the nicer interiors of a manufactured home/trailer that I've seen though. Looks like they're about to get a nice deck too.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> This is a manufactured home or trailer



That's because everything in California costs a million dollars. I'd probably have to live in a trailer too.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

intersound2005 said:


> Is there a easy way to do this without having an electrician do a whole house upgrade to standard boxes?


Not if you don't want callbacks on this job. The day that someone sticks a heavy 3-prong plug into the receptacle and yanks it out by the cord will be the day that you wish you installed standard boxes.


----------



## intersound2005 (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow manufactured homes around here dont look that nice. I worked in a 2 year mfc home that actually was pretty nice, but for the most part, a good portion of them are cheap build trash needing lots of work, thats why I end up getting called...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Agility said:


> Yep, looks like one too. Definitely one of the nicer interiors of a manufactured home/trailer that I've seen though. Looks like they're about to get a nice deck too.


 Sold for 350,000 dollars here's the outside


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

So Cali - yer sayin even the trailer trash in CA is better than MI?

Where does it end? You west coasters rub our noses in everything...

On a serious note: WTF does an outlet box in a typical mobile home even look like?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> So Cali - yer sayin even the trailer trash in CA is better than MI?
> 
> Where does it end? You west coasters rub our noses in everything...
> 
> On a serious note: WTF does an outlet box in a typical mobile home even look like?


The couple is elderly that lives there. Hardly trailer trash.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> The couple is elderly that lives there. Hardly trailer trash.


I know. You've talked about that market segment before.

But since you haven't answered the outlet thingie: Are these mobiles in the traditional sense, in that they are wheeled in with their own axles/frames, wheels pulled, and units married together onsite with anchors to ground?

Or are they boxes set onto footings/foundations?

Or...


----------



## intersound2005 (Jan 1, 2014)

This is what the irritating outlets look like


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Weird.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

slowsol said:


> Weird.


Trash!


----------



## intersound2005 (Jan 1, 2014)

that's why I totally despise working in these type of homes, however im asked to bid them frequently, thats why, out of frustration im looking for a time efficient way to centend with the electrical end of it. 
The last 2 ive done had the subfloor basically rotted right out, the walls totally water damaged from ice damming in the winter time...


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

intersound2005 said:


> This is what the irritating outlets look like


Scary on so many levels, I do not know what to say...

- You have no slack to bring into a new box.
- As soon as you handle them, the connections will weaken.
- Oh effn A - it just sucks!
:no::no:


----------

